# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Հումանիտար և հասարակական գիտություններ > Տնտեսագիտություն, տնտեսություն >  Տուրիզմի զարգացման նշանակությունն ու դինամիկան ՀՀ-ում

## Fedayi

Ինչպես հայտնի է, տուրիզմը, տեղեկատվական տեխնոլոգիաների հետ միասին, Հայաստանի կառավարության կողմից հայտարարվել է որպես զարգացման գերակա ուղղություն: 
Կցանկանայի, որ կարծիքներ հայտնվեին ՀՀ-ում տնտեսության այս ճյուղի հեռանկարների, ներկա իրավիճակի, զարգացման դինամիկայի, առկա խնդիրների, դրանց լուծման ուղղությամբ ձեռնարկվող կամ չձեռնարկվող քայլերի մասին: Ընդ որում` ցանկալի կլիներ այս ամենը դիտարկել ԱՀՌԾ-ի համատեքստում:

----------


## Fedayi

Այդ իսկ համատեքստում ասեմ, որ հաշվարկված է`1 տուրիստին ամբողջ համալիրով սպասարկելու համար անհրաժեշտ է տարբեր բնույթի 9 աշխատատեղ ոլորտի ենթակառուցվածքներում: Իհարկե, գրականության մեջ հանդիպած այս հաշվարկն կարող է տատանվել, սակայն ակնհայտորեն ցուցադրում է զբաղվածության ապահովման հարցում ոլորտի զարգացման դերը: Մանավանդ ՀՀ-ում այն կարող է լուծել շատ հարցեր, այդ թվում` մարզերի անհամաչափ զարգացման հիմնախնդիրը:

----------


## Baobab

Ողջույններս....   :Cool: 
Գիտես, ես էլ եմ էն եզակիներից, քո նման, որ մտածում էի ՀՀ-ում տուրիզմի զարգացման հետագայի հետ կապված: Նախ, անելիքներ շատ կան, քանի որ պետք է ներկայացնել ՀՀ որպես զբոսաշրջային կենտրոն աշխարհին, այսինքն մարքեթինգային աշխատանքները մեծ են: Այս ուղղությամբ, CNN-օվ գովազդային տեսահոլովակ է ցուցադրվել, բայց դա չեմ կարծում բավարար է արտաքին աշխարհում ներկայանանալու համար: մյուս կողմից զարգացած չեն ենթակառուցվածքները, մասնավորապես խոսքը գնում է հեռավոր, անհասանելի, բայց զբոսաշրջության տեսանկյունից մեծ հետաքրքրություն ներկայացնող գյուղական համայնքների մասին, այնտեղ հյուրանոցների, ճանապարհային սանհանգույցների բացակայության մասին: Վերջինս, հատկապես նշվում է զբոսաշրջիկների հարցումներում, հետո բարձր գների առկայությունը, և ոչ միայն սուվինիրների, այլև ինքնաթիռի տոմսեր...ու սենց...կարելի ա խորանալ էս թեմայով...ինչ անել: մյուս կողմից ինչ ներկայացնել...ինչո՞վ  գրավել արտասահմանյան զբոսաշրջիկին: [COLOR="DarkRed"]Մշակույթ...հիմնականում եկեղեցիներ, խաչքարեր...Հանգիստ.... շատ եմ ողջունում Ծաղկաձորի մոդեռնացումը ու ես կասեի հայկական տուրիզմի մայրաքաղաքի համբավի ստեղծումը...Էկոզբոսաշրջությունը կլիմայական փոփոխությունների մեր օրերում շաաաաաաաատ էական է, հատկապես մեր չքնաղ բնությամբ....


Հ.Գ. կարելի է՞ իմանալ Ձեր, տուրիզմով հետաքրքրվածության, պատճառը:  

Շարունակելի.............

----------


## Fedayi

> Ողջույններս....  
> Գիտես, ես էլ եմ էն եզակիներից, քո նման, որ մտածում էի ՀՀ-ում տուրիզմի զարգացման հետագայի հետ կապված: Նախ, անելիքներ շատ կան, քանի որ պետք է ներկայացնել ՀՀ որպես զբոսաշրջային կենտրոն աշխարհին, այսինքն մարքեթինգային աշխատանքները մեծ են: Այս ուղղությամբ, CNN-օվ գովազդային տեսահոլովակ է ցուցադրվել, բայց դա չեմ կարծում բավարար է արտաքին աշխարհում ներկայանանալու համար: մյուս կողմից զարգացած չեն ենթակառուցվածքները, մասնավորապես խոսքը գնում է հեռավոր, անհասանելի, բայց զբոսաշրջության տեսանկյունից մեծ հետաքրքրություն ներկայացնող գյուղական համայնքների մասին, այնտեղ հյուրանոցների, ճանապարհային սանհանգույցների բացակայության մասին: Վերջինս, հատկապես նշվում է զբոսաշրջիկների հարցումներում, հետո բարձր գների առկայությունը, և ոչ միայն սուվինիրների, այլև ինքնաթիռի տոմսեր...ու սենց...կարելի ա խորանալ էս թեմայով...ինչ անել: մյուս կողմից ինչ ներկայացնել...ինչո՞վ  գրավել արտասահմանյան զբոսաշրջիկին: [COLOR="DarkRed"]Մշակույթ...հիմնականում եկեղեցիներ, խաչքարեր...Հանգիստ.... շատ եմ ողջունում Ծաղկաձորի մոդեռնացումը ու ես կասեի հայկական տուրիզմի մայրաքաղաքի համբավի ստեղծումը...Էկոզբոսաշրջությունը կլիմայական փոփոխությունների մեր օրերում շաաաաաաաատ էական է, հատկապես մեր չքնաղ բնությամբ....
> 
> 
> Հ.Գ. կարելի է՞ իմանալ Ձեր, տուրիզմով հետաքրքրվածության, պատճառը:  
> 
> Շարունակելի.............


Շնորհակալություն:
Կարծում եմ` խնդիր կա ներգրավել արտասահմանցի տուրիստների, քանի որ այցելողների "առյուծի բաժինը" սփյուռքահայեր են` չնայած առաջիններսի մոտ էլ է աճի միտում զգացվում: Շատերը կամ չգիտեն Հայաստանի տեղը կամ էլ կարծում են, որ այստեղ պատերազմ է: Կարևորում եմ Սփյուռքի հետ միասին քարոզչական միջոցառումների ձեռնարկումը: 
Ինչպես հայտնի է ՀՀ-ը բացառիկ հարուստ է պատմամշակութային կոթողներով, որոնցից շատերի մասին նույնիսկ մենք չգիտենք: Իսկ դրանք հիմնականում գտնվում են խուլ և կտրված հատվածներում: Ինչպես նշեցիր, պատճառը պետության անուշադրությունն է և հետևանքը` ենթակառուցվածքների բացակայությունը: Այնինչ, հարցի լուծումը "շղթայական ռեակցիայով" քանի-քանի սոցիալական հարց կլուծեր ու ոչ միայն:
Կարծում եմ` բարձր գների առումով դոլարի արժեզրկումն էլ կրակի վրա յուղ լցրեց: 
Բացի պատմամշակութային և ձմեռային տուրիզմներից` մեծ հեռանկար ունի նաև պարագլայդինգը: Դրա համար այստեղ կան բոլոր բնական և կլիմայական պայմանները /սեզոնայնություն, քամիներ, թեք տարածքներ,.../:
Տուրիզմով հետաքրքրվում եմ, քանի որ տնտեսագետ եմ` մարքեթոլոգ, տեսնում եմ հեռանկարներ, շրջապատիս միջոցով էլ անուղղակիորեն առնչվում եմ ոլորտին:

----------


## dvgray

Շատ լավ կլիներ: Ու մեր պես անռեսուրս երկրի համար որոշակի սոցիալական հարցեր անշուշտ կլուծեր:
Սակայն եկեք գոնե սկսենք զուգարանների խնդիրը լուծենք: Այս վիճակը որ այժմ կա Հայաստանում. ներառյալ ավտոճանապարհներին  նրանց իսպառ բացակայությունը,  ուղղակի խայտառակություն է: Պատկերացնում եմ, որ հյուրի համար ինչքան անտանելի է էս հարցը: Ու դժվար թե մի մարդ, որ եկել է Հայաստան, թեկուց հենց միայն զուգարանների տեսնկյունից մյուս անգամ համաձայնի գալ Հայաստան, առավել ևս էկոտուրիզմի գծով: Եվրոպացիք ծառի հետևում թաքնված այդ գործով զբաղվելու հատկություն չունեն  :LOL: :

----------


## Մարիաննա

> կամ էլ կարծում են, որ այստեղ պատերազմ է:


Մի՞թե սխալ են կարծում: Մի հարց. որքանո՞վ է պատրաստ այսօր մեր ժողովուրդը ընդունելու արտասահմանցուն: Չէ՞ որ երկիր ասելով չենք հասկանում միայն տեսարժան վայրեր, ժողովուրդն էլ երկիր է, երկրի դեմք է: Հենց այստեղ էլ մի պահ կանգ առնենք: 
Մի ծանոթ աղջիկ ունենք, ով ամուսնացած է արտասահմանցի տղայի հետ: Նախքան ամուսնությունը, արտասահմանցին ամռանը 15 օրով գալիս է Հայաստան: Եվ ի՞նչ: Հագած է լինում շորտ ու սանդալներ: Այս աղջիկը պատմում է, թե փողոցում իրենց տեսնելուց` кто-то-ներ՝ ներկայացնելով ու վերահաստատելով իրենց չեղած կամ չկայացած դիրքը, հո չեն ծիծաղել, հո չեն ծիծաղել:  Ի՞նչ ես կարծում, նման վերաբերմունքի արժանանալուց արտասահմանցին կցանկանա ևս մեկ անգամ այդ երկիր գալ: Կքաջալերի՞ իր ընկերներին, որ իրենք էլ գան տեսնեն: 
Կամ ծուռը նստենք, դուզը խոսանք, եթե դու իր փոխարեն լինես, արդյոք չե՞ս հիշի Мимино-ի հայտնի խոսքերը. _«Что за люди, куда я попал ...»:_ 

Ի՞նչ եմ ուզում ասել: Ժողովրդի 85 տոկոսի վերաբերմունքը արտասահմանցու նկատմամբ  հիմքից փտած է ու բարձրորակ պարարտանյութի կարիք է զգում: Հենց այստեղից էլ պետք է սկսվի ամեն ինչ: Նախ՝ ժողովուրդը պետք է ի վերջո կարողանա ընկալել, որ իր դեմքի « мы все такие важные…» արտահայտությունը կարելի է փոխարինել գեղեցիկ ու բարեհամբյուր ժպիտով…  :Smile:  Ու հետո, պետք է կարողանան իրենց դիմացից քայլող յուրաքանչյուր մարդուն ընկալել այնպես, ինչպես նա կա, առանց ավելորդ միմիկաների և ռեպլիկների: 
Այս ամենին զուգահեռ կատարվում է նաև մեկ այլ աշխատանք: Ինչը իրենից ներկայացնում է որակյալ մասնագետների պատրաստում: Մնացած գործողություններն արդեն պայմանավորված է տվյալ պահին իշխող շուկայով, ծառայոությունների որակով, մենեջմենթի քաղաքականությամբ: Հետագայում կստեղծվեն կազմաերպություններ, որոնք միմյանց հետ կմրցեն միայն ու միայն «գին-որակ» հարաբերակցությամբ: 
Արդյունքում կառաջանա զբոսաշրջիկներին մատուցվող  ծառայությունների *իրական շուկա:*  :Smile:  Բայց դե սա երազանք է, դեռ:  :Smile:

----------


## Baobab

> Շնորհակալություն:
> Կարծում եմ` խնդիր կա ներգրավել արտասահմանցի տուրիստների, քանի որ այցելողների "առյուծի բաժինը" սփյուռքահայեր են` չնայած առաջիններսի մոտ էլ է աճի միտում զգացվում: Շատերը կամ չգիտեն Հայաստանի տեղը կամ էլ կարծում են, որ այստեղ պատերազմ է: Կարևորում եմ Սփյուռքի հետ միասին քարոզչական միջոցառումների ձեռնարկումը:


Լիովին համաձայն եմ քո հետ, այո՛, ուղղակի մոռացա նաև դա նշել: Ես տեղեկացված եմ տուրիզմից, ու ոնց հասկացա դու էլ, ու երկուսս էլ նույն աղբյուրից.....մտքերը շատ նման են...պետական ծրագրեր և այլն.....ես ուսումնասիրել եմ ես ոլորտը, ինչքան որ կարողացա, դե գիտես մեծ չեն հայ ուսանողի հնարավորությունները, ճանաչում եմ տուրիզմի վարչության ժողովրդին՝ բավականին հավեսին են, շատ եմ սիրում իրանց....

Ես ինքս շփվել եմ տարբեր երկրների երիտասարդների հետ...ամերիկացի, ռուս, ռումին, բելառուս.....գիտես մեծամասնությունը տեղյակ չէին, որը շատ վիրավորական էր, երբ հատկապես ստիպված բացատրում էիր Թուրքիայի տեղակայության միջոցով...բայց միջին տարիքից մարդիկ իհարկե տեղյակ են....որոշները, էն էլ երևի գործի բերմամբ...

Իսկ ինչով ա պայմանավորված ՏԽՈՒՐ  ստորագրությունդ??? 20 տարեկան երիտասարդի համար շատ տխուր չի... կներես իհարկե, եթե դա ինչ-որ խորհուրդ ունի իրա մեջ քո համար:

Ավելացվել է 10 րոպե անց



> Մի՞թե սխալ են կարծում: Մի հարց. որքանո՞վ է պատրաստ այսօր մեր ժողովուրդը ընդունելու արտասահմանցուն: Չէ՞ որ երկիր ասելով չենք հասկանում միայն տեսարժան վայրեր, ժողովուրդն էլ երկիր է, երկրի դեմք է: Հենց այստեղ էլ մի պահ կանգ առնենք:


Լիովին ճիշտ ես / մենակ խնդրում եմ ի պատասխան ինձ չգրես "ԳԻՏԵՄ"  :LOL: /...մեր հայ իրականության մեջ նույնիսկ մեզ են խեթ հայացքով նայում, երբ ինչ-որ թեթևակի ՋԱԿԻ-օտ ես հագնվում, կամ հայ աղջիկները /ոչ բոլորը իհարկե և փառք Աստծո/ կարող են առանց ամաչելու / ՈՐԸ ՇԱՏ ԿԱՐևՈՐ Ա ԱՂՋԿԱ ՀԱՄԱՐ ՈՒ ԵՍ ՇԱՏ ԵՄ ԳՆԱՀԱՏՈՒՄ/ ծիծաղան քո ակնոցների վրա փողոցում....ամեն դեպքում չշեղվեմ...դե մարդ ենք տեսնում ուրախանում ենք, հյուրասեր ազգ ենք, մեր մենտալիտն ա տենց,,,,,յուրաքանչյուրս ԵՍ ենք...մասնագետները, գիդերը, ֆիրմաները քիչ-քիչ զարգանում են, կա շարժ, որը պետք ա բնականաբար ապահովի մրցակցություն:  Շարժական զուգարաններն էլ կան իրականում / անձամբ ես արտասահմանում օգտվել եմ, հարմար հավեսին բաներ են, :LOL:  :Blush:  :Lol2:  :Viannen 11: /,բայց փող ա պետք , որ առնենք, որ ապահովենք դրանց սպասարկումը...դե դա ժամանակի հարց ա:

----------


## Fedayi

Փաստորեն, "զուգարանային տնտեսություններ" ստեղծելու խնդիր կա :LOL: 
Էս կես կատակ, կես լուրջ, բայց չէի ուզենա, որ թեման ընթանար այս ուղղությամբ:

----------


## Baobab

> Փաստորեն, "զուգարանային տնտեսություններ" ստեղծելու խնդիր կա
> Էս կես կատակ, կես լուրջ, բայց չէի ուզենա, որ թեման ընթանար այս ուղղությամբ:


 :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:    վախ կա, որ էս ոլորտում էլ հաստատվի մոնոպոլիա.... :Hands Up:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: ....զուգարանային տնտեսության խնդիրը չի...հիգիենայի, վերաբերմունքի խնդիր ա, հո չենք ստիպելու ետ մարդիկ պամպերս հագնեն....շեշտը չեմ դնում դրա վրա, բայց, եթե ենթակառուցվածքների տեսնակյունից անհրաժեշտ ա....հաշվի առ նաև զբոսաշրջիկների կարծիքը: գոնե լինեն դրանք զբոսաշրջային կենտրոններում, ոչ  թե ամեն 10 կմ-ի վրա....OK? :Think:

----------


## Fedayi

Վերջերս, ձեռքս մի փոքր սկավառակ ընկավ, որն ինձ նվիրեցին: Շատ գեղեցիկ բան էր: Երաժշտության ներքո` տեսահոլովակում ներկայացվում էր Լատվիան` իր բոլոր լավ կողմերով: 
Դա բերել էին լատիշ տուրիստները և նվիրում էին հայերին:
Հետաքրքիր է` չի կարելի նույնը կազմակերպել սփյուռքահայության միջոցով?
Շատ ազդեցիկ և հաճելի գովազդատեսակ է:

----------


## dvgray

> Փաստորեն, "զուգարանային տնտեսություններ" ստեղծելու խնդիր կա
> Էս կես կատակ, կես լուրջ, բայց չէի ուզենա, որ թեման ընթանար այս ուղղությամբ:


Չգիտեմ, թե թեման ինչու չես ցանկանում որ ընթանա այս ուղղությամբ, սակայն ես խոսելով զուգարանային խնդրի մասին, շատ լուրջ ձևով էի այդ հարցին նայում:
Սա ուզենք թե չուզենք, զզվենք թե չզզվենք, ամենաառաջին ու լուրջ խնդիրն է:
Միայն մի ակընթարթ պատկերացրու հարավ-կորեացի ծերերին մեր բնության մեջ զուգարանի փնտրտուքի մեջ, ու ամեն ինչ լավ կհասկանաս:
Հետո, զուգարան ասելով ինկատի ունեմ առաջին հերթին իդեալական մաքրություն և անուշահոտ բույրեր: Ինչպես եվրոպայում է: Իսկ այնտեղ /օրինակ Պրահայում/ հասարակական զուգարանները ավելի մաքուր են, քան մեր լավագույն հյուրանոցների զուհարանները: 
Ու հետո չիմանաս, որ սա ապահովելը խաղուպար է: Մեր ժողովրդի մենթալիտետը /երբ կեղտոտում են ունիտազի կողքին/ սա ապահովվելու համար ամենամեծ ջանքերն է պահանջելու  :Wink: :

----------


## Baobab

էհ հա, ես էլ եմ ասում դա.... :Wink:

----------


## Fedayi

> Չգիտեմ, թե թեման ինչու չես ցանկանում որ ընթանա այս ուղղությամբ, սակայն ես խոսելով զուգարանային խնդրի մասին, շատ լուրջ ձևով էի այդ հարցին նայում:
> Սա ուզենք թե չուզենք, զզվենք թե չզզվենք, ամենաառաջին ու լուրջ խնդիրն է:
> Միայն մի ակընթարթ պատկերացրու հարավ-կորեացի ծերերին մեր բնության մեջ զուգարանի փնտրտուքի մեջ, ու ամեն ինչ լավ կհասկանաս:
> Հետո, զուգարան ասելով ինկատի ունեմ առաջին հերթին իդեալական մաքրություն և անուշահոտ բույրեր: Ինչպես եվրոպայում է: Իսկ այնտեղ /օրինակ Պրահայում/ հասարակական զուգարանները ավելի մաքուր են, քան մեր լավագույն հյուրանոցների զուհարանները: 
> Ու հետո չիմանաս, որ սա ապահովելը խաղուպար է: Մեր ժողովրդի մենթալիտետը /երբ կեղտոտում են ունիտազի կողքին/ սա ապահովվելու համար ամենամեծ ջանքերն է պահանջելու :


Դեմ չեմ, բայց ավելի գլոբալ նայենք թեմային, թե չէ մի քանի օր էլ աղբը փողոցում թափելուց կխոսանք:

----------


## Safaryan

> Ինչպես հայտնի է, տուրիզմը, տեղեկատվական տեխնոլոգիաների հետ միասին, Հայաստանի կառավարության կողմից հայտարարվել է որպես զարգացման գերակա ուղղություն: 
> Կցանկանայի, որ կարծիքներ հայտնվեին ՀՀ-ում տնտեսության այս ճյուղի հեռանկարների, ներկա իրավիճակի, զարգացման դինամիկայի, առկա խնդիրների, դրանց լուծման ուղղությամբ ձեռնարկվող կամ չձեռնարկվող քայլերի մասին: Ընդ որում` ցանկալի կլիներ այս ամենը դիտարկել ԱՀՌԾ-ի համատեքստում:


Իսկ ինչ կասեք ԼՂՀ-ում տուրիզմի զարգացման մասին :Smile:

----------


## Fedayi

> Իսկ ինչ կասեք ԼՂՀ-ում տուրիզմի զարգացման մասին


Որ ճիշտն ասեմ, շատ տեղեկացված չեմ ԼՂՀ-ում տուրիզմի զարգացման ուղղությամբ ձեռնարկվող քայլերի մասին, սակայն կարծում եմ` որ ԼՂՀ-ի բնակլիմայական պայմանները և ճարտարապետական հուշարձանների առկայությունը թույլ են տալիս խոսել ինչպես բնապատկերների, ակտիվ, այնպես էլ պատմամշակութային տուրիզմների զարգացման պոտենցիալի մասին: Իհարկե, չափազանց մեծ խոչընդոտներ են հանրապետության անորոշ կարգավիճակը, ձևավորված պատերազմական իրավիճակի իմիջը, "կոնֆլիկտային" իրավիճակը, կրկին` ենթակառուցվածքների բացակայությունը: Այս համատեքստում, չանտեսելով արտասահմանցի տոևրիստներին, կարծում եմ, մարքեթինգային ձեռնարկվելիք միջոցառումներում, որպես թիրախային խմբեր, առաջին հերթին պետք է հանդես գան ՀՀ-ի բնակչությունը և մեր Սփյուռքը: Որպես կոմունիկացիաների մեկ այլ նպատակ` կարևորում եմ վերը նշված "պատերազմական" իմիջի վերափոխումը: Կարևոր է նաև համապատասխան հարմար տնտեսական պայմանների ստեղծումը ԼՂՀ-ում տուրիզմի ոլորտի ձեռնարկությունների ստեղծման և ծավալման համար, մի խոսքով, այսպես կոչված, օվշորային գոտու ստեղծումը: Կարծում եմ` ներդրումները իրենց երկար սպասեցնել չեն տա:

----------


## Grieg

Տուրիզմի զարգացում շատ կարևոր է մեր երկրի համար, մենք գրեթե բոլոր նախապայմանները ունենք մնում է կարողանանք համապատսխան ձևի ներկայացնել մեր հաստությունը, այսինքն ոչ  գառնի  գնալ խորոված անելու մակարդակով.. այլ լուրջ զբաղվել ~հատկապես էկոզբոսաշրջիկույունով

----------


## Fedayi

:Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad: 
Ցավոք, տուրիզմից միայն "տ" տառն ա մնացել, քաղաքում տուրիստ չկա, նույնիսկ ապրիլ ամսվա շատ պատվերներ են հետ վերցվել: Եթե նույն համառությամբ շարունակենք քանդել երկիրը, կարելի է արդեն ապրիլին խաչ քաշել այս ճյուղի լավ հեռանկարի վրա. կմնան միայն մեր սիրելի սփյուռքահայ բարեկամները:

----------


## Janita Hero

> Ցավոք, տուրիզմից միայն "տ" տառն ա մնացել, քաղաքում տուրիստ չկա, նույնիսկ ապրիլ ամսվա շատ պատվերներ են հետ վերցվել: Եթե նույն համառությամբ շարունակենք քանդել երկիրը, կարելի է արդեն ապրիլին խաչ քաշել այս ճյուղի լավ հեռանկարի վրա. կմնան միայն մեր սիրելի սփյուռքահայ բարեկամները:



 :Sad: ես ել դա էի ուզում ասել..............................
..........................Ոչինչ չի մնա.............................
Ու վախենամ մեր սիրելի սփյուռքահայ բարեկամներն էլ չգան.................... Ու թեմադ բացած տխուր մերջ կունենա...........ինչ առաջընթաաաաաաց, ինչ զարգացուուուուուում, ինչ տենդենցնեեեեեեեերր :Think:

----------


## haik

> Ինչպես հայտնի է, տուրիզմը, տեղեկատվական տեխնոլոգիաների հետ միասին, Հայաստանի կառավարության կողմից հայտարարվել է որպես զարգացման գերակա ուղղություն: 
> Կցանկանայի, որ կարծիքներ հայտնվեին ՀՀ-ում տնտեսության այս ճյուղի հեռանկարների, ներկա իրավիճակի, զարգացման դինամիկայի, առկա խնդիրների, դրանց լուծման ուղղությամբ ձեռնարկվող կամ չձեռնարկվող քայլերի մասին: Ընդ որում` ցանկալի կլիներ այս ամենը դիտարկել ԱՀՌԾ-ի համատեքստում:


Այսօրվա իրականությունից ելնելով տուրիզմը Հայաստանում զարգանալու հեռանկար չունի մի պարզ պատճառով` հանգստյան տների, հյուրանոցների… շատ բարձր գների հետ կապված: Առաջին տուրիստները մենք ինքներս պետք է լինենք, որ ուրիշներնել ուզենան գալ, բայց փոխարենը հայերը գնում Վրաստան, Թուրքիա և այլ տեղեր, որովհետև օրինակ Ծաղկաձորում մեկ տնակը արժի 30-40 հազար դրամ օրը, բայց դա միայն ապրելը, բա մնացածը:

----------

